# Cormo / spinning police?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I finally got the lanolin out of my cormo fleece using this guide:
http://www.applerose.com/For Sale.html
But with Shaklee Basic H soap (1/2 cup then 1/4 cup). It is so gorgeous! Would like to knit a pullover in a lofty woolen bulky but it screams to be spun thin. Can I spin bulky or will the cormo or spinning police come and get me? 

Also at 5.4 lbs pre-scour I wonder if that will make enough yarn for a small woman's sweater...only one way to find out I suppose!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I figure 2 lbs for a thick warm sweater. If I buy the roving, I always get 2 & 1/4 lbs..just incase. I'm sure if you want to spin thinner, 2 lbs clean processed fiber will make you a nice sweater.just looked at pic. - if the fleece was that clean, you will have enough!. I think people usally figure 1/2 the weight of a dirty fleece goes down the drain. ???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I had raw Cormo one and swear never again. It was next to impossible to get clean and I think after many washes and dyeing it still came out a stick gummy mess about a month after all was said and done. But it is a beautiful buttery soft fiber to spin.

Spin it how you wish, no spinning police here! Make sure you take pictures


----------

